# Post your SwiftKey heatmap



## velocity92c (Jan 23, 2012)

I wasn't really sure what forum this goes in but decided since our phone screens are so big and unique it would be best suited for this one. I'm not sure how many people use SwiftKey but if you don't, you should try it. There's a free version available but honestly now that I use it I'd pay 50 bucks to have it, it's that good.

Anyway I was curious what other people's heatmaps looked like compared to mine. You can access the heatmaps in the settings menu of SwiftKey. Here's mine to get the ball rolling.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jjfs85 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm a Swyper, but that's a neat trick that Swiftkey does!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Something about those keyboards...
Idk.
I've never enjoyed anything as much as the stock keyboards.

They seem to...I don't even know how to explain...
But pressing the keys doesn't seem anywhere near as fool-proof, I guess I could say.
Hello
comes out as hrlji all the damn time for me on anything but stock.

As far as the swype features are concerned...
I'm fairly stubborn about spelling and such when I text.
And re-read before sending.
I'd rather type once...correct one word...
And send...
Than swype a word...check that it came out right...and swype another.
Either that...or swype the whole thing...and tap to re-write 10 words.
More of a burden IMO.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> Something about those keyboards...
> Idk.
> I've never enjoyed anything as much as the stock keyboards.
> 
> ...


you know i was the same way i enjoyed stock the most cause its correction was amazing, but i installed the new swype beta http://beta.swype.com/ its free and even though i tried swype back when android 2.0 was new on a 1.6 device and hated it, I rather enjoy it on my nexus so far, though I havent had a moment where my fingers get stuck on the screen like they do sometimes so we will see.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

My girlfriend hates the look of the stock keyboard and has tried a bunch of alternatives (including swift key) but has come to the same conclusion I have which is that the stock keyboard has the best auto correct...

I like swype for when I'm walking my dog texting with one hand but otherwise I find the stock keyboard is definitely the fastest at least for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

I absolutely love SwiftKey. I will admit though you're gonna have to use it for a bit for it to adept to your writing style. I rarely ever now make mistakes while typing on here due to SwiftKey knowing what I want to spell based on where my sausage fingers land. But yeah, once you use it for 1-2 weeks it's the best dang thing that happened to Android keyboards.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## un4givablelol (Jan 14, 2012)

I can't find anything I like better. Here is mine. Looks kinda dull.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Trammell (Jan 5, 2012)

Mine

Sent from my Gummy Nexus


----------



## emmur0 (Oct 7, 2011)

what's the point of the heatmap?


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

emmur0 said:


> what's the point of the heatmap?


had the same question. had an idea of what it could be, then I googled it. basically the heat map does what a regular heat map does. shows what areas are "hot". in the keyboard sense this is where you're actually hitting on the keyboard. It shows how far off or close you are to hitting the keys. swiftkey learns how to account for your bad typing habits with the heat map and corrects it based on you personally. cool concept. stock is better.


----------

